# Kent Natural Latex Tubing



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

What do you guys think about this stuff:
http://cgi.ebay.com/50-FT-KENT-ELASTOMER-NATURAL-LATEX-TUBING-3-16-ID-NEW_W0QQitemZ250556200463QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3a5650360f

Looks similar to Thera Tube Black. Here are the specs on it:
http://www.kentelastomer.com/uploads/LatexTubing%20TechnicalDataSheet.pdf

750% Elongation seems very good, I think that Thera Tube is rated at around 500%. Also, Kent says that all their latex tube is dipped.

Thoughts? Seems like a heck of a deal!


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

not bad for tubes but nobody shoots tubes anymore
which reminds me
come to think of it we need a new shirt with this on the back:

Tubes are for noobs!


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

heeey i use a tube


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

wilbanba said:


> not bad for tubes but nobody shoots tubes anymore
> which reminds me
> come to think of it we need a new shirt with this on the back:
> 
> Tubes are for noobs!


I use both. Tubes have their purposes. Mainly, they are much more durable than flat bands. They also "reload" quicker.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I just ordered it. I hope it was not a bad purchase.


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

AaronC said:


> I just ordered it. I hope it was not a bad purchase.


cool. i was just playin around earlier. let us know how they perform. what are you going to use them in?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

wilbanba said:


> I just ordered it. I hope it was not a bad purchase.


cool. i was just playin around earlier. let us know how they perform. what are you going to use them in?
[/quote]

I am going to see how strong they are first. Based on that I might try a couple different ideas I have.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

If it ends up working well, that'll be a screamin' deal.







I trust there'll be a full test and review when you get it?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

You betcha!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You did great Aaron!!!! Heck of a price and the elongation sounds really nice! Great Bud!







Flatband


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I think that Hygenic is the only continous dipped tubing manufacture, so it more than likely that it was made by them. I assume that there ad saying that it was dipped is accurate. Tsx


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

there is another one just been put up at the same price if it works out someone could get some maybe


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

tubes for nubes lol! you crack me up!

talking of t shirts ,this forum need some made!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

fish said:


> talking of t shirts ,this forum need some made!


Already ahead of you. Check this link:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/199-slingshotforumcom-swag/


----------

